# :yay3ds:



## B-Blue (Jun 16, 2010)

We need a  smiley, please. 

Thanks lol ^__^


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jun 16, 2010)

I second this motion.
But let it be when the final Nintendo 3DS is out.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 16, 2010)

Here you go.



Spoiler


----------



## Justin121994 (Jun 16, 2010)

Me want...Please...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 16, 2010)

I actually tried making one earlier, but to be honest it's full of fail.






See what I mean? I'll see if I can keep working on it.





What about this one? The DS is a bit bigger, but I needed the size to add the detail.





The person needs a bit of colour smoothing though, and the transparency needs sorting.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 16, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I actually tried making one earlier, but to be honest it's full of fail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This I wub. Good job man!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 16, 2010)

Still needs a bit of work, but thanks!


----------



## ericling (Jun 16, 2010)

I can't help. Sorry. Sucks in photoshop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But some suggestion here,
maybe the yellow guy would have a mustache because 3DS trailer did show Mario did a mustache for Iwata.


----------



## Blastoise (Jun 16, 2010)

ericling said:
			
		

> I can't help. Sorry. Sucks in photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good idea


----------



## Range-TE (Jun 16, 2010)

i gave a try at this


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 16, 2010)

I think the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 should stay the same to match the others, so I wouldn't put a moustache in.



Better now, saved as .png, with transparency:






I have deleted the old versions, so some old posts may not make as much sense.

I think this is pretty much the final version; tell me what you think!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2010)

That's really good ProtoKun7


----------



## MicroChip123 (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## KingVamp (Jun 16, 2010)

Awesome ProtoKun7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!


----------



## MicroChip123 (Jun 16, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I think the
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The 3DS is too big i resized it


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 16, 2010)

that to small X.X


----------



## Elritha (Jun 16, 2010)

MicroChip123 said:
			
		

> The 3DS is too big i resized it



I prefer this one. The other is way too big.


----------



## MicroChip123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Edhel said:
			
		

> MicroChip123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Same Size


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 16, 2010)

I did mention that it was a little big, but I still like it. Resizing wouldn't be a problem if necessary.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 16, 2010)

:yayNGPC: please.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 16, 2010)

We need a  smiley, please. 

Thanks lol ^__^


----------



## Veho (Jun 16, 2010)

This one!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 16, 2010)

The reason it was made slightly bigger was to allow for the added detail (as having the D-Pad and analog stick together, along with the added buttons would look slightly weird if it was too blended together). It does look a little big though. The small one looks good although it might need a bit of sharpening.

What about this?





Defined the edges slightly and also cropped a small blank area on the left. Seems a little small to get the detail in though.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 16, 2010)

Something still looks odd about it though, I think it's because your top screen is slightly too big compared to the bottom screen, and the bottom screen seems to be 1 vertical row of pixels off, I think it's because of the way you placed the buttons.

But, I'll be honest and say I actually prefer the first emoticon Range-TE made and the one Microchip123 made, because their proportions seem to be more correct.


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 16, 2010)

MicroChip123 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I prefer Protkun's :yay3DS: I can actually see it, whereas the one you resized I can barely see at all. If I didn't already know what it was I'd be like " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wth is that?"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 16, 2010)

When it comes to size, the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 controller seems wide, and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is wide too, so I thought that being the size it is isn't too bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is small in comparison, although I thought that making it more recognisable was better than trying to stay quite on the same scale.

And Nadrian, I checked the proportion, and the bottom screen is correct, so it's probably just an illusion caused by the size of the analog stick.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah, I was on DS browser at the time of posting and it glitched a little, I guess. The image looks just fine on a computer.


----------



## ericling (Jun 17, 2010)

Range-TE said:
			
		

> i gave a try at this


+1 We can recognize 3DS easily by the ghost.
I would like to have a smiley, which show 3DS special features.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 17, 2010)

I wouldn't. I think it's better to show the system itself rather than the system in action.

For one in action there could be a :3ds:, like there is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, etc.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 17, 2010)

I agree with Proto!
Anyway wouldn't it be much better like doing and a simple DS image being held and it having 2 identical images to the sides of it that are almost fully transparent.




Kinda like this...


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jun 17, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't. I think it's better to show the system itself rather than the system in action.
> 
> For one in action there could be a :3ds:, like there is
> 
> ...


Totally agree~! And I really like your  ~!


----------



## YayMii (Jun 21, 2010)

MicroChip123 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm, you mixed up the thumbslider(analog stick) and the D-Pad. The slider is supposed to be _above_ the D-Pad.


----------

